# softening palm oil in a bottle



## hsmomof4

I just got some oils that I ordered today, so I am excited to try a new recipe. BUT...the palm oil is hard (which doesn't surprise me) and it is in a BOTTLE (which does surprise me!) Can I nuke it for a short time to try to soften it up enough to get it out? The bottle is HDPE plastic. Thanks!


----------



## Guest

If you are worried about nuking it, just sit it in a bucket of hot water or by the heat register
Barb


----------



## Sondra

if you nuke it do it in 10 sec intervals


----------



## Narrow Chance

I cut the top of my jug and make a lid of it, not cutting the handle. I then scoop out with a spoon.. even in the coldest of weather here... (which is not that cold) it scoops out nice.. and the top acts like a sort of lid.
Course.. I use quite a bit of palm and it goes pretty fast.
I have placed the jug on the warmer eye on my stove.. on low.. and it melts nice but takes a while.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

I nuke like that all the time, even my shea. Soo much easier to weigh liquid stuff than scoops of grease  I pour out the melted section into my container on the scale and let the rest just reharden in the jug. If it's too tall for the microwave, like Barb I melt it, I use my turkey roaster that I use to pasturise milk in. The jug sets in the fryer basket so it doesn't melt against the heating elements. Vicki


----------



## hsmomof4

Thanks everybody! Going to make a new recipe of soap with it either today or (more likely) tomorrow.


----------

